# Modern Arnis in Russia



## Dieter (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I will be teaching the 2nd Modern Arnis seminar in Russia this coming weekend.
The first in July 2005 was very successfull.
Here a few comments of the participants of last years seminar:

*Evgeniy, the student of university:*
_" For me the seminar was very interesting and useful for the further perfection and development of my skills. I have get a lot of information, have learned much techniques and training methods. Dieter paid special attention on important points, without which some techniques were not clear before. After a seminar I see on many things differently. I have get great pleasure from process of training at a seminar and from acquaintance with Dieter"_

*Maxim, the young guy:*
_"The program of a seminar was very sated and interesting. I have learned a lot of new things to myself. Besides the knowledge that I received at a seminar, I liked an atmosphere of a seminar very much. Dieter showed exercises and techniques clearly and interestingly, told something from a history of Modern Arnis or cases from real life. Also Dieter have excellent sense of humour. I realy liked this seminar, I hope to take part in the future event"._ 

  *Alexey, the student of university:*
 _"After a seminar I have another sensations from performance of Modern Arnis techniques. Now I know how and as the most important for what I do it. Dieter the excellent  teacher...._
_Except for that I was very much surprised how with the big growth and weight of a body he moves very quickly and his strikes are very fast too._
_Many thanks"_
_
_
.*Dmitry Volinsky,  The WU-SHU SAN DA trainer :*
"_ To study is necessary with pleasure - it is effectively. I use this principle in my work with students. Therefore I am very glad that this principle is also divided by masters such as Dieter. __As the trainer I see that his metodic is lead up to perfection in a high degree. I am sure that his formula is : mind(wit) + practice _"


*Victor, Martial Arts teacher:  *
_"In my life I had the luck to communicate with three masters. The first was the officer of the Soviet Army. The method of teaching was based on rigid discipline. Practice of techniques  was very rigid, on  the verge of cruelty....The second master - the founder of  Fudokan Karate  style . The method of teaching is based on strict  discipline. As result dialogue of the teacher and students is limited......Third master Dieter Knuettel. During a seminar I liked a free atmosphere in a gym , everyone has an opportunity to communicate with the master, to ask questions. The rich arsenal of Modern Arnis techniques was shown. A fine metodic of training. In MA empty hands techniques a lot of similar moments with our techniques. Wonderfully! I have remembered magnificient performance of paintful  locks,  kontrols  and takedowns. On the seminar I have found many  useful moments for myself as for the teacher of  Martial Arts due to   you._
_Yours faithfully,Victor Larin"._
_
_
*Alexander, the orginizer of seminar:*
I_t was the first seminar which I organized, but undoubtedly one of the best  in which I took part. _
_Huge experience of teaching, sequence in training, an individual approach to each student. It very much strengths of teaching Datu Dieter._
_Except for it you feel huge force of this person, power and confidence of.  Also  Excellent sense of humour!!!!_


I will let you know how how it went this year.

Regards

Dieter


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Alexander (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi everybody,

From 18th to 19th of March in Ekaterinburg, Russia, the second 
international Modern Arnis seminar took place.
All members of seminar have been waiting for it for a long time. They 
had got a very good memories from previous seminar with Datu Dieter 
Knuttel.

On the 17th of March 23 students was examined for first sudents 
degrees.This students have spent a lot of time to prepare to this 
examination as well as they can. For most of them it was the 1st 
examination in their life. And it also was the only examination of 
Modern Arnis in Russia. Everybody passed this examination, and were 
happy at Saturday , when they received their first diplomas.

There were much more people on this seminar, than on a previous one. For 
me , as for organizer one of the main things is that fact , that our 
seminar visited representatives from Federations of Martial Arts from 
Moscow and Nizhniy Novgorod. From Moscow it was a 29 hour train ride and 
from Nizhniy Novgorod a 20 hour train ride (one way each), to get to the 
seminar. I must say that our seminar also visited one girl, her name is 
Nastya - it is very nice that she was there too.

Program of seminar was very interseting for everybody , even for people 
who don't practicize FMA. Here are the sessons:

Day 1
Lesson 1. Different variants of footwork . Variants of Sinawali and 
how we can to apply this techniques in a fight.
Lesson 2. Classical Arnis Various variants of blocks and strikes. Banda 
y Banda, Rompida and Figure 8 combinations of these movements. Ranges 
of fighting MA
Lesson 3. Variants of disarms with a stick, a flexible weapon, a 
knife, a pen and empty hands
Lesson 4. Self-defense against grabs & strikes near the wall in close 
range 

Day 2
Lesson 5. 10-00- 11.40 Tapi-Tapi
Lesson 6.12 00- 13.50 Modern Arnis self-defense concepts and Philippino 
empty hands fighting: Techniques against jab-Cross
Lesson 7. 16-00-17.00. Knife Disarms

Everybody was in admiration of Dieter s demonstration of his mastership 
and physical abilities :
high speed of moving , strenght and power. Dieter again showed his charm 
, good sense of humor, and his talent for teaching.

Here is the review from the organizer and some comments form participants.

Alexander Pisarkin, Organizer.

Datu Dieter, as organizer and chairman of JKD Federation I am glad to 
collaborate with you. I want to thanks you for your help and support in 
developing Modern Arnis in Russia.


Here a few comments from some of the participants.

Maxim, is engaged Modern Arnis 6 month;
Before employment with modern arnis I studyed taekwondo 7 years and I 
have some experience in fighting arts. The seminar rendered on me deep 
impression. Datu Dieter very carefully explained a training material 
and it helped for ease of understanding and speed of development. Alive 
dialogue with the Master wakens at students the even greater desire to 
study and improve his techniques.
I hope, that Dieter will visit our country again and to share with us 
his experience.

Anton, the student, is engaged Modern Arnis 6 months:
I was very glad to take part in the second Modern Arnis seminar. It was 
very pleasant to get acquainted with the Master and to see his faultless 
technique. At a seminar I have received a lot of the new information and 
have seen new modern arnis techniques.
The Master is very pleasant and polite person. I think, that I have 
spend my time with benefit for myself and I hope, that this seminar was 
not the last in my life.

Konstantin a yellow belt Modern Arnis:
First of all I have pleasant sensations of a positive and harmony after 
a seminar. Dieter explained and showed all techniques in details and 
very clearly, paying special attention of students on each important 
point. I shall take part in the following seminar with the big interest.

Marina, the girlfriend of the Konstantin.
Dieter, you the great person. It is paradoxical, but teaching the 
fighting arts you preach the peace. You create harmony of dialogue 
between different cultures, the countries and people. You the great 
person and your way deserves admiration.

Sergey
Before my acquaintance with Modern Arnis I studyed in kenpo karate 
some years . I started to practice Modern Arnis one month ago. At a 
seminar I have seen real modern arnis. I have found out that it is 
many-sided fighting system. Useing of diferent weapons, empty hands 
fighting - all has
admired me. And at last, I have seen the real modern arnis master and 
I have understood for myself - to what I should aspire in studying of 
modern arnis .

Michael Ivanov, the President of Martial Arts Federation , Moscow. (the message from a forum of this Federation):
Many thanks for Sverdlovsk Regional Jeet kune do Federations and for 
its president Alexander Pisarkin for the organization of a Modern Arnis 
seminar and for Master Dieter Knuttel for his knowledge which he so 
generously shared.


----------

